# TT used car values



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

In 2020 my Audi TT RS Dec 2017 was worth £34K now webuyanycar are offering £41.6K on a car with 7800 miles.

I wonder why the values have gone up so much?


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

There's a shortage of semiconductors needed for new cars, so some marques have been producing way fewer new cars than usual which is pushing supply on used cars, and people with money to spend due to no holidays etc are also creating more demand.

The car groups i'm on facebook have loads of people who bought cars last year, have driven them, and now sold them for profit.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> In 2020 my Audi TT RS Dec 2017 was worth £34K now webuyanycar are offering £41.6K on a car with 7800 miles.


I'm getting tempted to sell the RS too, wait a few years and then jump back in when prices drop.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Barmybob said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2020 my Audi TT RS Dec 2017 was worth £34K now webuyanycar are offering £41.6K on a car with 7800 miles.
> ...


I am seriously considering this too,been offered 1k more than I paid for my 45 quattro 17 months ago.I have a works car/van and my wife has a Z3 roadster that comes out in the summer so I can sit on the cash till the prices drop.Or I will just lease something and put the cash away for my retirement :roll:


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been surprised at the current value of my car too. But its a question of what else to get if the TT goes.

If all used car prices have gone up, you're back to square one.


----------



## andrianna (Apr 4, 2021)

If my local market is anything to go by. Audi TT 2nd hand prices are going up.

Currently there are 10 listed online. 2 of those are "better" condition than mine (MY and mileage wise and equipment). Others are all over 60.000miles and manuals. Still all of them are priced very high.

I might bite the bullet and sell. Wait for the things to settle down and buy something new.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

That's what I'm doing as I'm wfh now so don't need a car daily

Sold my 16 plate TTS a month ago for £24,250 (on Wizzle) which I thought wasn't too bad. Paid £27,500 2.5 years ago from a main dealer


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

DPG said:


> That's what I'm doing as I'm wfh now so don't need a car daily
> 
> Sold my 16 plate TTS a month ago for £24,250 (on Wizzle) which I thought wasn't too bad. Paid £27,500 2.5 years ago from a main dealer


Wow you must have been well pleased with that deal. I have not tried Wizzle yet but if the prices keep rising might be tempted to sell. I know what l want next a Tesla Model 3.


----------



## andrianna (Apr 4, 2021)

I want to sell and wait for new VW GTI or GTD to get within my Audi TT money.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

tt3600 said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm doing as I'm wfh now so don't need a car daily
> ...


Yes I was very happy with it. A couple of dealers got in a bidding war so it shot up quite quickly

It's worth putting your car on wizzle. Doesn't cost anything and you don't have to sell if you aren't happy with the price. I only had mine on there 3 days before accepting an offer so should have probably left it a week.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Well,I have committed now. Cars on Wizzle, Motorway cars and will update value in a couple of days on wbac. Also, the main dealer have been in touch so waiting on an offer from them. I have arranged a lease deal but wont get replacement till Oct/Nov. No rush here anyway. I have been financing all my cars for years through bank loans and previous cars as deposit. Not anymore , cash going in bank and will sit on that till lease runs out at least


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm seriously thinking of jumping ship too.
6 months ago my TTS was valued at 17k, now it's 23-25k. That's too good to pass up I think.


----------



## Peteinthewest (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, things really are bonkers at the moment, in all my many years of car ownership I have never been offered more for a car than I paid ! bought 2016 quattro March this year ready for 'lockdown escape' but still not using car much, as am retired and in normal times would have been happy to leave car in garage and use for the odd trip, WBAC offered £1675 on 26 June, today's offer £2000 more than I paid ! so seriously thinking of taking this rare opportunity of making a few quid on a car sale ! won't buy another car, just hire one for long trips and use wife's Hyundai i10 for local trips.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Peteinthewest said:


> Yes, things really are bonkers at the moment, in all my many years of car ownership I have never been offered more for a car than I paid ! bought 2016 quattro March this year ready for 'lockdown escape' but still not using car much, as am retired and in normal times would have been happy to leave car in garage and use for the odd trip, WBAC offered £1675 on 26 June, today's offer £2000 more than I paid ! so seriously thinking of taking this rare opportunity of making a few quid on a car sale ! won't buy another car, just hire one for long trips and use wife's Hyundai i10 for local trips.


I know it must be tempting if you don't intend to use it much, but just remember the saying &#8230;.. when it's gone it's gone!


----------



## Peteinthewest (Jul 6, 2017)

That's my dilemma Alan, it took me a while to track down white or red Quattro, and managed to find Tango red only 8 miles away, only 22k, new tyres, refurbished wheels, tech,B&O, even the wife likes it !


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Peteinthewest said:


> That's my dilemma Alan, it took me a while to track down white or red Quattro, and managed to find Tango red only 8 miles away, only 22k, new tyres, refurbished wheels, tech,B&O, even the wife likes it !


If the wife likes the car that would be one reason for me to keep the car. My wife is not in to cars at all, but she loves our TTS Roadster so is happy for me me to keep talking about it with out rolling her eyes out of boredom. On the other hand we are fortunate to have a beautiful Q5 Vorsprung which my wife isn't into it what so ever. Which is a shame. So I never get to talk about the car.

At least it's a win win, either financially or you get to keep a great car.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Alan Sl said:


> ...when it's gone it's gone!


That's what's holding me back, took a long time to find a low mileage, loaded 2018 RS.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm very surprised at the current value of the TTS but have no intentions of selling it on


----------



## Peteinthewest (Jul 6, 2017)

Not just TTS, but all TT's ! first time I've ever known it !


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Peteinthewest said:


> Not just TTS, but all TT's ! first time I've ever known it !


You just need to go on Autotrader and see how few late model TTS/TTRS there are for sale. It's basic economics in supply and demand. There are even less late model Boxsters 718 for sale and their prices are crazy.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Its interesting to read everyones accounts of the used market recently. I ordered a new TT 45TFSI Black Edition in February (lease deal) but even lease prices are up 30% at the moment compared to what I signed up for. Apparently the likes of the B&O system option will delay the production of your new car unless you take the offer from Audi to remove it. I only added paint so mine was delayed only by around 4-6 weeks although im expecting 'in production' confirmation next week which could still change.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Prices increasing indeed for used TT and TTS, eg.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... 000&page=2


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Crazy stuff. I bought my Ultra Black Edition in 2019 and have put 25,000 miles on it since.

Looking on Autotrader, same year and spec are advertised at the price I paid back then with similar mileage.

Wonder how long this will last?


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

2015 and 16 cars selling for nearly £30k is bonkers


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

Juicetin said:


> 2015 and 16 cars selling for nearly £30k is bonkers


I paid 22k for my 2015 a couple of weeks ago, seeing a 2015 with similar spec for almost 30k is nuts


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Very close to letting my RS go now!

I've had an appraisal at local dealer and they've offered £41K, on my 2018 with 13K miles. It's slightly lower than the WBAC offer, but I'm sure they would knock me for each blemish.

I have seven days to decide and it is terribly tempting to move on.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its a bit like playing the stock market. The shortage of new cars, due to problems with the supply of chips and other issues, is the main driver behind the hike in second hand prices. It is muted that it could be 6 months before new car production gets back to normal. In the mean time second prices could rise even further.
So do you wait and hang out for more. Or have prices peaked already?


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm certainly planning on selling my TTS in the next month or so while demand is high.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> So do you wait and hang out for more. Or have prices peaked already?


Oh thanks, like I needed another thing to contemplate :roll:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm in the process of ordering a new RS3 - dealer was offering me £24k for my TTS (18 plate, 45k covered, mint, every option and exclusive paint)... kind of what I expected... but I'd also been looking at an AMG A45s plus, Merc dealer offered me £28k for my TTS and I was doing my best not to act surprised. So, back to Audi and they've now offered me £27k for my TTS. Something going on here, but yep, used TT's are suddenly going up in price 

Oh and yes, RS3 order deposit was made... Tango Red or Kyalami Green Sportback, RS Performance Pack and Carbon Ceramic brakes. I didn't like the naff RS interior upgrade, so didn't spec that. We think (dealer didn't have all the option prices just yet), but it'll weigh in at £60k (ish). Will be one of the first customer cars in the UK, can't wait!


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

My new TT BE order will be with me in a few weeks. Probably quite sort after given the current climate. It will also be one of the first off the 2022 production line.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2021)

I have a 2016 TTS, today it's second hand value is 80K Euro ~= £70K due to enormous amount of taxes in my country, so enjoy (I live in Türkiye).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you are not alone... :roll: 
here in Italy TTS yearly road tax is 1700 eur, TT-RS 3300... :evil:


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2021)

it is yearly 500 Eur for my car here, I hope our government doesn't reads this thread


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looking for a Mark III TTRS in the U.K. pre OPF?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... sed&page=2

Take a look at my part exchanged 18 plate RS for sale at North Oxford BMW in Ara blue. I took off my cherished plate. Bought as a 60th birthday present and owned by me from new. I'm no boy racer, carefully run in for circa 1500 of its less than 4500 total mileage, no police stops or licence points picked, it's not been to a body shop, regularly serviced and looked after. Every time I took this car out it was an event. Lots of positive comments from people.

It had the Autoglym Lifeshine by the dealer, but I've used Meg's hybrid ceramic wax for most washes. Kept on my driveway under layers of soft or waterproof covers. OEM black badges replaced the silver originals. It has a proper spare tyre set, courtesy of Brittan on the TT Forum. Looking at RS cars on Autotrader, given the mileage it's a reasonable price.

Only reason for sale was to buy a Z4. Unfortunately to preserve domestic bliss (yeah right) I was asked not to px my other Audi, so reluctantly the RS was offered up instead. Unfortunately I could not afford to keep the RS and buy the M40i.

Any questions, please ask by private message.


----------

